# The Dragon by Hrawk



## Hrawk

*File Name*: The Dragon by Hrawk
*File Submitter*: Hrawk
*File Submitted*: 23 Apr 2012
*File Category*: Slingshots

I've been making board cuts for a while now and almost always somebody else's design. I figured it's about time I came up with my own design.

I sat down this morning with a few various frames and looked at what I like about each one.

Here is what I came up with;

"*The Dragon*"

Width : 90mm
Height : 140mm
Fork tips : 20mm
Fork gap : 50mm
Throat depth : 40mm

* Attached Images*


















Click here to download this file


----------



## treefork

Made a couple of these wit the new OTT band slots. Real nice shooters.


----------



## Karok01

Again...VERY nice pieces there!


----------



## XxDollarBillxX

Thanks for posting, looks like a solid design


----------



## Sumpfsocke

Love the design! Here is my first ever attempt at making a slingshot:










I hope it does your design justice


----------



## Sling-a-ling

I used this design to make a slingshot http://slingshotforum.com/topic/24535-the-2x4/

that fits my hand like a glove and I couldn't be happier. Thanks for the design.


----------



## All Buns Glazing

Good work Sing-a-ling. It's my current favourite slingshot.


----------



## Flycatcher

I made two of these today! I have one that is in clamps overnight so i can make one with a palm swell. Im really happy with them Ill post pics soon.


----------



## johnthemarksman

i have made a few like this but with a chalice style bottom


----------



## Flycatcher

here are two lingshots i made from this template. They are my first attempt at making slingshots. Im pretty happy with the end product. Thanks for the template. :rofl:


----------



## Dr J

Well done guys! It is an excellent design. My last Caymanite Frame was made from this design ..it is very comfortable to hold, and being made from rock is solid like one!


----------

